# New pets and one VERY confused betta



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I am trying to expose my daughter to as many different animals as possible, this is so she doesn't become afraid of any of the cool unusual little pets ^^

Contact a very nice lady on Facebook and set up to buy a pair of furry little friends. I picked them up today and they are so sweet!

I set up their cage on my makeshift shelf right inside the fish room door- beside my pink veil tail Rory and he started flaring 😂


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's the male, he's rather fond of my daughter but I'm afraid of her squeezing him too hard x.x


----------



## CoalTheCat (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey! Your two new rats are absolutely adorable! I absolutely love rodents, but I have never owned rats before. I just want to say that it's not the best to put rats in glass tanks especially with wood shavings as their bedding since rats are prone to respiratory problems and the bedding and the glass tank can aggravate it. Large wire cages make the best home for rats. But again, they are adorable and their colorations are just beautiful.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I thought they were Hamsters by the brief description, but I am happy they aren't. When I worked at a pet store, I never recommended Hamsters for children as they can be really nasty biters. Hamsters bit me more times than I can count. Rats and mice? Never. Enjoy your new pets.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm going to upgrade them to a "ferret" cage, I don't want to keep them in the tank for more than a month or so while I save the 70$+ to get the one I wanted! 

I'm working on completely taming them, the female is very flighty and jumps 😨 not good when my cats are getting curious about them. I still don't have names as I usually wait until I get a good grasp on personality. I have learned the male likes peanut butter XD the female hasn't taken a treat yet, I'm going to try boiled egg or chicken and see if that works.

I like Teddy Bear hamsters, they never bit us but those darn dwarfs! That includes ciderella's and robos -_- jeeze they are cute and all but WHY have a pet you can't hold?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Awwww how cute!!! I have heard rats make fantastic pets and are very intelligent. Your daughter is so precious with them. Betta Splendid has rats too. I'm sure she could give you some great feeding tips. Congrats on your new additions!!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They love boiled eggs ^^ I've finally gotten both of them taking treats from me 

They are very intelligent creatures and very clean I don't understand how people get so weirded out by them


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

For me, it is the combo of furry body/furless tail; hence why I got gerbils instead. Also, my parents would never allow them and the cat would eat them if they got out.


----------



## KayJaMikel (Oct 11, 2017)

Bit old thread, but had pet rats for years. Almost as nice as cats are as pets. The best. They sit on your shoulders, mine licked me. So cute. Only problem I had is with males and no matter how much you clean them, they have a musty smell. Plus if you have a female anywhere near them, they are going to try and most time will get out. I had one mating through the side of the ferret cage I had them in.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have one who likes to crawl straight up to my shoulder and sit under my hair <3 I really love them super sweet


----------

